# messen der übertragungsgeschrindigkeit von dlan



## Flash (20. Januar 2009)

*messen der übertragungsgeschrindigkeit von dlan*

hi... habe 2 dlan adapter und wollte gucken wie gut die übertragungsrate von meinem dlan ist... kennt jmd. ein geeignetes tool mit dem man die übertragungsgeschwindigkeit messen kann?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: messen der übertragungsgeschrindigkeit von dlan*

naja, da müßte alles gehen, womit auch "normale" netzwerke messen kannst. zB siehe den thread hier: Netzwerk geschwindigkeit testen!? - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## Philster91 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: messen der übertragungsgeschrindigkeit von dlan*

Wir haben auch so ein Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-netzwerk/26519-netzwerk-benchmark.html


----------

